
Handling the notch on iPhone X, iPhone XS, XR and XS Max on your webpages - marvindanig
https://bubblin.io/blog/notch
======
lioeters
Some informative pointers I hadn't seen elsewhere, about adapting layout to
accommodate the notch. Note that the CSS snippets seem to be in Sass (using
nested selectors).

Personally, that notch just makes me sad, and I probably won't bother thinking
about it unless otherwise specified by client request.

